# Disque dur externe qui ne monte pas sur le bureau



## dret2 (1 Octobre 2006)

Je ne vois plus mon dique dur externe sur le bureau alors que dans l'utilitaire de disque si ! Je ne peux pas le monter.

lors de la vérification, il écrit : 
Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture

2 solutions semblent être proposées sur les forums : la commande fsck -y ou Drive Genius (que je n'arrive pas à lancer), Tech tool...

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, pouvez-vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre ou en tout cas me communiquer les astuces et me mettre en garde contre les erreurs à ne pas faire pendant le processus. Je vous rappelle que je ne suis pas une pro du root ni de la programmation.

Merci pour votre aide.

PS : je pars faire un déménagement, il se peut que vos messages ne soient lus que cet après-midi, mais toutes les sources me seront utiles pour ce travail.


----------



## dret2 (1 Octobre 2006)

Je ne vois plus mon dique dur externe sur le bureau alors que dans l'utilitaire de disque si ! Je ne peux pas le monter.

lors de la vérification, il écrit : 
Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture

2 solutions semblent être proposées sur les forums : la commande fsck -y ou Drive Genius (que je n'arrive pas à lancer), Tech tool...

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, pouvez-vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre ou en tout cas me communiquer les astuces et me mettre en garde contre les erreurs à ne pas faire pendant le processus. Je vous rappelle que je ne suis pas une pro du root ni de la programmation.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

Puisque tu vois ton disque dur dans Utilitaires de disques, en as tu demand&#233; la r&#233;paration (du disque, pas des autorisations, hein, les autorisations, c'est apr&#232;s) dans l'onglet "SOS" ?


----------

